

Are pilots with Android devices cheap? A new study says yes. - RealCasually
http://insidetakeoff.com/are-pilots-with-android-devices-less-likely-to-pay-for-apps/

======
RealCasually
This is a trend that expands far beyond aviation apps, but an interesting look
from one developer. What do you think is behind this? Google Play has come a
long way, and prompts for credit cards up front. Devices on Android aren't
universally cheap, and shipments of Android devices crush that of iOS. What is
the missing link?

